# Buying a bow



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

I am interested in purchasing a bow. It probably won't be till May but I have a couple of questions. 1. Can all bows have the draw length changed. I have pretty long arms so I am concerned about this. 2. Are the bows the come pre setup any good for a beginner? 3. I know that bow can range anywhere between $300 all the way up to Thousands, what is a good bow in the $600 range that I can get into that will last for a couple of years. I don't know too much about the releases, sights, or even arrows for that matter. Any help would be great. I would like to hunt with it in the 2014 season if I can get a tag.


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

I am fairly new to this, so I might not be very much help. When I chose out my bow, I went to some of the local dealers that specialize in archery only. I ended up getting my bow from Jake's Archery. They are very knowledgeable and help you get setup for your price range. They will also include a pass to their range. This also allows you to shoot a variety of bows and then choose which one feels best. There are no dumb questions to ask. They have been more than helpful and helped me quite a bit! That way you get a bow that you like and know that will work for you when you are out on the hunt. I plan on hunting the 2014 season as well with a bow for the first time. Good luck!


----------



## HUNTIN FOR LIFE (Sep 8, 2007)

First off measure your arm span from finger tip to finger tip and divide that by 2.5 that should give you what your draw length is. also there is no such price ranges that in-titles you to a good bow. Its mostly what you like the most. I am partial to Hoyt. but i have friends that shoot bow tech as well and haven't had any problems. I would try to find a pro shop in your area that has a few different brands of bows and go shoot them see what fells good to you. if your lookin for a brand new bow you will most likely be more like 1000 plus after your all set up. but you can find some really good used bows. 
That being said i just upgraded to a new bow and am selling my old one. If your looking for a used bow mine is a good deal and fully set up the only thing you will need to get is arrows. Its in the trading post forum under *Hoyt Vectrix XL*


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

No, not all bows have adjustable draws. Many are draw length specific. Many have modules. In the old days, most compounds would have a 2 inch draw adjustment. Draw length specific bows are more efficient and the best choice. Lots of great bow manufacturers. Have some fun and go shoot a bunch. 

The formula that was quoted is not fool proof. It will get you close and sometimes right on. The best thing is to go to a pro shop and get measured. Once measured, depending on the release and length of the d loop, things will vary again. Draw length is the no. 1 thing that must be correct or you will never reach your accuracy potential. The far majority of shooters are shooting bows with a draw too long for them. They want to be a 30 inch draw so they can have the max speed. Don't get caught up in it. If you know what to look for, you can spot them a mile away... leaning backward, hand on the back of the neck at full draw, string extending way beyond the corner of their mouth, etc, etc. Get a bow that fits you correctly. Then learn how to shoot a release properly without punching the trigger. Find a mentor that can teach you some basics.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Go visit a bunch of archery pro shops. I like Humphrey's in American Fork, or Jake's in Orem. They will be able to answer any question you might have. When I bought mine at Humphrey's, they set up a bunch of bows for me, and let me shoot them before I bought. I don't know if they still do this, it was a few years ago.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank you all. I was way off on my thinking. I maybe in a world of hurt lol my wing span is longer than I am tall and I am 5'10'


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

I am also 5'10, but I am a 28 inch draw. You shouldn't be in for a world of hurt.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Good bows in the $600 dollar range: hoyt charger, diamond outlaw, pse brute, mission ballistic, bowtech assassin, I'm sure I'm missing some but there's some for starters. Those are all a little over or under $600. I took a diamond outlaw to the field last year on my first bow hunt and scored a nice 4 point. Give it a look.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I wouldn't get too focused on a 600 dollar bow. There are plenty of good ones for cheaper than that. Really, you need to decide what is important to you in the bow, and then find one that YOU shoot well, and is in your budget.

(ie: fast, light, short ATA, brace height... blah blah)


----------



## Echo (Jan 30, 2012)

I shot several in that price range when I was shopping. Ended up finding a great deal on a used bow that I liked a lot, so I did not end up buying new. If I had though, I would have gone with the Hoyt Charger. Felt best to me


----------

